# Tokusei



## Fchef27 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hey knife people, 
Has anyone heard of Tokusei Yukinaga Kuro Tsuchime knife? I have been looking at it for some time and have tried to look up info about it but have not managed to find out anything about it. 
Any information would be greatly appreciated. I am also posting the link of the knife. 








Couteaux japonais L'émouleur - Montreal


Consulter votre panier > Information sur la livraison > Le couteau Tokusei Yukinaga Kuro-Uchi, Gyuto 210mm ou 240mm est un couteau multi-usages de catégorie gyuto, composé d’une lame d’acier aoko super au fini tsuchime kuro-uchi. Manche octogonal en noyer. Catégo




www.lemouleur.com


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Dec 21, 2022)

Just a heads-up, that vendor is full of red flags. 

That knife is commonly available in other knife stores because it's a common OEM knife and they are around $150-200 new at most; never $600, even in Canadian dollars. 

Furthermore, this store always have massive discounts on items year long, special occasion or not. This can trick unwary buyers into thinking their items are more valueble than they are; huge red flag for me.

Same knife but from a more reputable store here: Tsunehisa AS Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm


----------



## Fchef27 (Dec 21, 2022)

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Just a heads-up, that vendor is full of red flags.
> 
> That knife is commonly available in other knife stores because it's a common OEM knife and they are around $150-200 new at most; never $600, even in Canadian dollars.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I did find it odd as I tried searching but could never find any info on the knife Smith or the sharpener. 
Masakage koishi or anryu are actually what I have been wanting to buy in the as kuro hammered line but they have been unavailable so started looking at other knife makers. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## esoo (Dec 21, 2022)

Koishi 210 is available:









Masakage Koishi AS Gyuto 210mm


The Koishi 210mm Gyuto is a brilliant Japanese all purpose chef knife, hand forged by blacksmith Yoshimi Kato.. With its Aogami Super Blue carbon core, and stainless steel cladding, it offers lower maintenance for a carbon steel blade, while keeping insane edge retention.




knifewear.com


----------



## Fchef27 (Dec 21, 2022)

esoo said:


> Koishi 210 is available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for the 240...have a couple of 210's just need something taller...


----------



## Duukt (Dec 21, 2022)

The 240 is available as well on that site.


----------



## Fchef27 (Dec 21, 2022)

Duukt said:


> The 240 is available as well on that site.


Its sold out, I've already set myself up for notification when it's back in stock. Thanks.


----------

